# Should There Be New Villagers for Future AC



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

heheheheheheh
//crosses fingers 
I hope they make lizard villagers 
OR GIRRAFFES OMG ;_; 
//whispers: "or maybe ... llamas"
//gasp


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 3, 2015)

Id like to see some sloth villagers )


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

MissiNy said:


> Id like to see some sloth villagers )



omg yes ;_; that would be adorable


----------



## jeizun (Jun 3, 2015)

bat and lizard and toucan villagers would all be pretty neat


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 3, 2015)

Bats..YES.. that would be amazing...Turtle villagers would be nice as well, but being as there are already a few main turtle characters i dont see them adding them..but deff bats.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 3, 2015)

i would love llamas omg. or alpacas, exluding the ones at retail of course XD


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> i would love llamas omg. or alpacas, exluding the ones at retail of course XD


they would be adorbs , if they have llamas/alpaca , my whole town would be that one animal xD


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 3, 2015)

lol, Maybe thats why the avoid the really cute animals... To give the others a fair shot..


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2015)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> heheheheheheh
> //crosses fingers
> I hope they make *lizard* villagers
> OR *GIRRAFFES* OMG ;_;
> ...





MissiNy said:


> Id like to see some *sloth* villagers )





erikaeliseh said:


> i would love *llamas* omg. or *alpacas*, exluding the ones at retail of course XD





Koala_Tea_ said:


> they would be adorbs , if they have *llamas/alpaca* , my whole town would be that one animal xD



These would never happen. Animal Crossing likes to keep their NPC's unique species and not allow them to be a part of the villager species (Isabelle/Kent/K.K. Slider/Copper/Booker are an exception however, technically Zipper T. Bunny is too (though it's blatantly obvious it's just a rabbit suit) - and whoever else I'm probably forgetting - so it's not _impossible_, just very improbable).
We already have Nat for lizards, Gracie for giraffes and Reese/Cyrus for alpacas/llamas.

That said, since Nat is a chameleon, which is based off a lizard, but not your stereotypical lizard, so I could see other lizards becoming a villager species, but that's highly unlikely, and I don't see it happening. Same with Reese/Cyrus, too. Whether they're alpacas or llamas (tbh idk), it's incredibly unlikely the other one would become a villager species due to their similarities.

As for what I want, I have wanted bats for a while now, but other than that, there really isn't anything I want that bad. 
More "subspecies" like how Han is a gorilla but based off the abominable snowman, Tucker being an elephant but is based off a mammoth, and Julian being a horse but based off a unicorn, etc. I'd love to see more like that, maybe a sabre-toothed tiger or something, I don't know, I can't be bothered searching for ideas, and that was the first one to come to mind. I wouldn't mind seeing wombats as villagers either, if they're willing to expand the Australian species, but honestly, Australia's gaming community isn't as large as it is in other parts of the world, so I think two reps (koala and kangaroo) is enough, and hoping for a third is pushing it.


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

wombats would make such cute villagers! and yeah i think it's really unlikely for some of the species that have NPCs to become actual villagers, but i'd love to see lizards (think about chameleons in all the colours.. omg) even if it's unrealistic or unlikely to happen

i think bats would be soooo so cute to have as villagers.. *o*


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

momoi said:


> wombats would make such cute villagers! and yeah i think it's really unlikely for some of the species that have NPCs to become actual villagers, but i'd love to see lizards (think about chameleons in all the colours.. omg) even if it's unrealistic or unlikely to happen
> 
> i think bats would be soooo so cute to have as villagers.. *o*


Bats are like a must have , especially at night time xD


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Bats are like a must have , especially at night time xD



omg yes!!!!!! it'd be so cute. and they could visit the roost at nighttime *q* and sleep during the day.. that would be so cute!!! esp since i do a lot of landscaping in the wee hours of the night and it does get lonely sometimes


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

momoi said:


> omg yes!!!!!! it'd be so cute. and they could visit the roost at nighttime *q* and sleep during the day.. that would be so cute!!! esp since i do a lot of landscaping in the wee hours of the night and it does get lonely sometimes



with the music too //shivers
it's nice to see some villagers out at night though but I don't like changing ordinances ._.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 3, 2015)

Chinchilla villagers!!!!

Also, I wish they would make unicorns a species all to itself, with different coloured ones.


----------



## daMordman (Jun 3, 2015)

Bats are a really cute idea! But what about Snake villagers? Instead of legs, they use their tail to move foreward, just slithering across the grass with their lower bodies. Damn, now I want to sketch it!!


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 3, 2015)

daMordman said:


> Bats are a really cute idea! But what about Snake villagers? Instead of legs, they use their tail to move foreward, just slithering across the grass with their lower bodies. Damn, now I want to sketch it!!



Snakes would be totally amazing!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 3, 2015)

The only way there would be new guys, is if they took some of the other veterans out.


----------



## daMordman (Jun 3, 2015)

MissiNy said:


> Snakes would be totally amazing!!



I drew something, I imagined they would look like something like this:


----------



## Athros (Jun 3, 2015)

Ohhh, bats would be awesome!


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 4, 2015)

I want
alpaca
chinchilla
female lions
food themed (more)
pikachue villagers


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody said ferret villagers yet.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The only way there would be new guys, is if they took some of the other veterans out.



umm there were new characters in NL and to the best of my knowledge they didn't remove any villagers from CF to make room for deer/hamster/watever else villagers in NL... There's ample space on the 3DS cart (I think they can hold 8GB, and NL takes up roughly 1GB or sth), so there's no reason why they would have to remove "veterans" to add in new characters. wtf r u on about


----------



## supercataleena (Jun 4, 2015)

I would laugh if they made Dolphin/fish villagers. Like, they'd make some dolphin villagers, but have one of them look like a shark, or a killer whale etc. Maybe they'd make whales!! Animal Crossing needs more marine life~


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

Of course. I would love to see them introduce new and unique villagers.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 6, 2015)

I would like a giraffe and OMG A WEASEL, YESSSS XD ooooo and polar bears....if they don't already have them...idk ('～'；)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was going to say fish characters but then you can't rly have them because you know we catch fish and same goes for bugs


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

Of course there should be! They better!


----------



## Beige (Jun 7, 2015)

Honestly people have been wanting bats for so long now I'm starting to actually feel a little hopeful about it. I mean, they must've seen all the hype in the fandom about how cute bat villagers would be by now, right?
I'd like some rat villagers. like mice, but a little bigger and chunkier/creepier looking. And we definitely need some lizards. If we can't have tortoises I want turtles darn it or even a newt idk there just needs to be more reptiles/amphibians going on


----------



## HHoney (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd like a female adult lion that looks like Nala from the Lion King. She'd be a normal, very sweet with pretty eyes.

Hmmm... If we have bear cubs, why not lion cubs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2015)

Beige said:


> I'd like some rat villagers. like mice, but a little bigger and chunkier/creepier looking. And we definitely need some lizards. If we can't have tortoises I want turtles darn it or even a newt idk there just needs to be more reptiles/amphibians going on


Eh. I don think rats or turtles are possible, since there's too much similarity between rats and mice, and tortimer basically covers tortoises and turtles. Same with Nat and lizards.


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

There's always going to be new villagers. Some will not appear, most will, and new ones certainly will. Every game since its Nintendo 64 debut has had new villagers.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 7, 2015)

Of course, but not in this spinoff thing coming soon. On the Wii U version, when there is one, I want there to be like 15 villagers per town lol.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 8, 2015)

The problem is if they take in new animals, they need to leave some older ones behind (because Nintendo restricts itself to have only one villager birthday per day). Besides, people are always disappointed to find out that some of their favourite character has been left behind in a new iteration. I still resent the absence of Olive to this day...


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> The problem is if they take in new animals, they need to leave some older ones behind (because Nintendo restricts itself to have only one villager birthday per day). Besides, people are always disappointed to find out that some of their favourite character has been left behind in a new iteration. I still resent the absence of Olive to this day...



theres 333 villagers in NL, that leaves 32 (33 if they wanna do a leap year villager) spots for new villagers. Of course, they can remove older, non-popular ones. so...


----------

